# Venison Bacon



## bassman (May 2, 2010)

Tracey (WALLE) and I decided it was time to try our hand at smoking some venison bacon.  Bought the kit from Curley's and Tracey brought the pork butts.  I had some ground venison with pork already mixed in and some elk steaks to grind.  That made up 15 pounds and Tracey threw in 10 pounds of pork.  We did add a couple of extras.  Aside from the kit, we added granulated garlic, onion powder, chipotle powder and the ice water.  
I found this picture of a couple of drunks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Out of the pan (one of four).

Sliced off a few pieces to try.

Fried up a few pieces to try.  This is some good stuff!


----------



## rdknb (May 2, 2010)

ok now that looks good, I have yet to try bacon, but I am sure I will soon


----------



## erain (May 2, 2010)

looks dang good guys!!! that there venison bacon sounds like something to give a try.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 nice boat in the back!!!


----------



## caveman (May 2, 2010)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......don't tell my wife I was looking.  (She won't let me buy bacon anymore except to do a fattie.)  I want to do my own bacon & that looks good right there.  (My smell-a-vision is down right now but I can only imagine.)  Remember, don't tell my wife I was looking.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Keith & Tracey !!
You had to remind me, didn't you. I have the cure now for awhile, but I moved Venison Bacon down on my list because my Freezer's full !
Now you got me drooling on these pics again, thinking of the old "Sizzlean" days. I hope that cure I got doesn't go bad sitting in the bags on top of my gun cabinet---I got enough for 50 pounds, to make the shipping cost more worth it.

Points to you guys----Tracey----I'll stick yours on some other thread. Check & make sure you got them.


Bearcarver


----------



## walle (May 2, 2010)

Right on! - Thanks, BC.

Adding to what Keith has already said - very good right outta the smoker, I can't wait to try it after it has sat over night. Keith hit that stuff will a crazy good aroma of hickory, cherry, maple, and something else I think. 

First time I've ever seen/watched a Smoke Vault. Gotta say, I am very impressed with the consistency in temps. Keith got out his owners manual and set the temp.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .... (had to add this cuz Keith has used the SV so much he was looking at me when he dialed it in.. and damned if he didn't hit within five degrees.. "What?" he says when I asked him how he did that) and that baby just stayed there.

Hell of a fun project - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 to Keith for the idea and offering up all of his good equipment for our little experiment!


----------



## waysideranch (May 2, 2010)

Looks great guys.


----------



## rbranstner (May 2, 2010)

I have always wanted to try and make the venison bacon from that kit. Probablly will have to add it to my list of things to do next year.


----------



## walle (May 2, 2010)

Turns out, this stuff just gets better and better! After it bloomed over night, it tasted real good.

Mixing in some pictures I took that are a little out of order with the rest of the post, but Keith first let me drink to much beer and second forgot where I put my camera last night...

Yesterday after sitting in fridge over night and the pepper just drying out a little


First loaf pulled off the smoker


One of the loaves in the slicer - the o'l gal didn't mis a beat and cut through this like budda - much better job than my little o'l Rivel.



Keith will be along later with the money shot.


----------



## bassman (May 2, 2010)

Here's just a whole bunch of venison bacon.  I _*told*_ Tracey that we should have done the whole 50 pounds.


----------



## fishwrestler (May 2, 2010)

Recipe please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2010)

Freakin' Awesome----Hmmmm, thin enough to put in an envelope.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bassman (May 3, 2010)

Sorry about the first set of pics.  They're still in photobucket, but I don't know what happened to them here.  I'll see if I can figure it out.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 3, 2010)

yes it is goode. i have had it before and loved it


----------



## cowgirl (May 3, 2010)

Great looking bacon Keith and Tracey! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I need to make a batch.


----------

